# Alibaba stopping e-cig sales to USA



## Hooked (10/10/19)

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...tte-components-in-united-states-idUSKBN1WO0A3
9 Oct. 2019

"Alibaba said on Wednesday it will stop selling e-cigarette components in the United States, amid growing regulatory scrutiny and reports of lung disease and some deaths linked to vaping ...

Alibaba said it already had a long-standing policy in place to not sell complete e-cigarette products in the United States.

Alibaba Group Holding Ltd said that listings for products such as box mods, vape pens, herbal vapors, heat not burn devices, and empty pod cartridges would not be displayed for users located in the United States.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------

